# à l'aide! mon iBook ne s'allume plus



## Zazie dans le pétrin (19 Août 2005)

Hello!

mon iBook ne s'allume plus, avec ou sans batterie, branché ou pas branché. 
d'où vient le problème à votre avis?
que faut il faire?

Merci!


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Quel est ton modele de ibook ?
Quel age a-t-il ?

Quand tu branches ton adaptateur secteur sur l'ibook est-ce qu'il s'allume ?


----------



## Zazie dans le pétrin (20 Août 2005)

mon iBook est un G4 je crois, et il a 3 ans tout juste.
l'adaptateur secteur s'allume (voyant lumineux vert) quand je le branche à l'ordinateur, mais l'ordinateur lui-même ne réagit pas.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Avais-tu pris l'applecare trois ans ? ou pas ?

J'ai bien peur que si il ne demarre vraiment plus tu devras l'amener dans un magasin de réparation agrée Apple, soit c'est le disque qui est mort, soit la carte mère ou le processeur qui a grillé.

Ou peut etre juste le bouton d'allumage ?

Lorsque tu l'utilisais est-ce que ton disque faisait un bruit de "grattt grattt" ?

Comment se sont passées tes dernieres utilisations ?

Mamacass


----------



## woulf (20 Août 2005)

Zazie dans le pétrin a dit:
			
		

> mon iBook est un G4 je crois, et il a 3 ans tout juste.
> l'adaptateur secteur s'allume (voyant lumineux vert) quand je le branche à l'ordinateur, mais l'ordinateur lui-même ne réagit pas.



Hmmm, 3 ans, c'est peut être encore un G3, enfin, cela n'a guère d'importance pour ton problème.

C'est assez curieux que rien ne se passe. essaie de maintenir le bouton d'allumage plus de 5 secondes, dans un premier temps (des fois que l'ibook soit en fait planté avec un écran noir, cela te permettrait de forcer l'extinction) et d'ensuite redémarrer.

On ne sait jamais, peut être que l'adaptateur secteur est naze (qu'il allume la prise branchée à l'ordinateur n'est peut être pas un indice décisif de son bon fonctionnement). Vérifie également ta batterie, en retournant l'ordinateur, tu as un bouton sur la batterie, et les diodes indiquant la charge de la batterie doivent s'allumer normalement: ce qui fait que si la batterie est effectivement chargée, on pourrait écarter l'adaptateur secteur défaillant.

Autrement, je ne vois qu'un apple center


----------



## niconono (21 Août 2005)

Tu peux essayer le reset de la carte mere (ou de je sais plus quoi...). Sur mon ibook g3/500 y a un petit bouton situe a cote du connecteur casque/video qu il faut enfoncer avec la pointe d un stylo pdt 5 sec, batterie enlevee.
Pour les autres ibook, une petit recherche chez apple devrait donner la procedure a suivre.
Ca m'est deja arrive que mon ibook ne veuille plus demarrer. Ca a fixe le pb immediatement.


----------



## ShoeGooII (24 Août 2005)

C'est grâve, que le disque fasse "grattt grattt"?..


----------



## jcTOULOUSE (9 Septembre 2005)

ShoeGooII a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâve, que le disque fasse "grattt grattt"?..


j'ai deux ibook et les deux font gratt un qui fx nickel et l'autre qui plante sur la pomme.


----------

